# betta fry eating each other



## junjun0857 (Feb 12, 2013)

hello guys, my betta fries is about 3 week old now, i noticed about some bigger size fries is chewing on smaller one,i've taken them out and placed them on a container in the tank. is this normal?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Though I seldom experience it, it's normal for bigger fry to eat smaller ones. But often if they grew in the same tank, a 7-10mm fry may not eat a 3-5mm fry. I'm not sure what triggers them to eat their smaller siblings. I know it's not hunger, nor water.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Never experienced it.. you'll get them picking on one another or standing off to each other as they grow, due to them "practicing" to be a betta.. but I've never had some eat another. Just in case, what are you feeding and how much per day?


----------



## junjun0857 (Feb 12, 2013)

Myates said:


> Never experienced it.. you'll get them picking on one another or standing off to each other as they grow, due to them "practicing" to be a betta.. but I've never had some eat another. Just in case, what are you feeding and how much per day?


i've been feeding them bbs, but didnt today bcoz my hatchery didnt hatch today, so i think its hunger.. so do i put them back or?

thx for the ans both of u


----------



## junjun0857 (Feb 12, 2013)

I feed them 3-4 time per day , the amount is enough to make all of their belly big and red


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you know bigger ones are eating the smaller ones, keep them separate.


----------

